# How quickly does a driver or passenger's rating update?



## DevintheDude97 (Mar 9, 2018)

I am a passenger and my average rating is a 4.98 after about 40 rides. I had a perfect 5.0, then I got dropped to a 4.97, and now I'm at a 4.98. The thing is I'm not sure exactly how quickly it updates. It just happens out of nowhere. If a driver or passenger rates you 4 stars and not 5, will your rating be updated at that instant and you would know that person gave you 4 stars? Or could it have been someone from yesterday or an earlier ride?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

There is some delay, but nobody knows for sure how fast/slow it actually updates - anyone telling you that they DO know is guessing or lying unless they post a link to their (valid) source.
Unless you are on the curb waiting when the driver pulls up, take long rides, tip in cash, smell nice and compliment the driver on all rides dont expect a long term rating of any higher than 4.96 or 4.97ish..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wouldn't you like to know...8>O

We drivers wish we knew also...

Then we could at least...

Curse them out by name...

After tbe ride is too late...!

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I am a passenger and my average rating is a 4.98 after about 40 rides. I had a perfect 5.0, then I got dropped to a 4.97, and now I'm at a 4.98. The thing is I'm not sure exactly how quickly it updates. It just happens out of nowhere. If a driver or passenger rates you 4 stars and not 5, will your rating be updated at that instant and you would know that person gave you 4 stars? Or could it have been someone from yesterday or an earlier ride?


For sure it wont update until after you rate the driver.
This was done so that you can't retaliate with a bad rating if the driver left you a bad rating.

Either way, you have a good rating, so you're good.

Keep tipping your drivers!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I am a passenger and my average rating is a 4.98 after about 40 rides. I had a perfect 5.0, then I got dropped to a 4.97, and now I'm at a 4.98. The thing is I'm not sure exactly how quickly it updates. It just happens out of nowhere. If a driver or passenger rates you 4 stars and not 5, will your rating be updated at that instant and you would know that person gave you 4 stars? Or could it have been someone from yesterday or an earlier ride?


Hello Devin

It appears your question has already been addressed by my esteemed colleagues. However, please allow me to provide some additional insight on how a passenger may maintain a perfect 5.0 rating.

1) Tip the driver (20% of fare or higher)
2) ensure that your pickup address is correctly noted on the APP. Remember to tip the driver.
3) Ensure the pickup point allows for a safe stopping area for the driver. It is a good idea to tip the driver.
4) Be ready at the pickup point and include a tip for the driver.
5) the final, and most important point, tip the driver.

We, at UBER, realize you have many options for rideshare. We thank you for choosing UBER for your transportation needs. Safe travels to you and many thanks for remembering to tip the driver.

Ribak from Seattle


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Hello Devin
> 
> It appears your question has already been addressed by my esteemed colleagues. However, please allow me to provide some additional insight on how a passenger may maintain a perfect 5.0 rating.
> 
> ...


You missed one... 
If you live in a gated community text the gate code, and then tip the driver.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I can tell mine because I’m very selective of my rides. Bad ratings come far in between and they stand out. Last bad rating I had was seen at 7 am following my last (bad) ride at 7pm the previous day- a-12 hour gap. I think it depends on when the rider rates you (immediate or delayed).


----------

